# How Much can the stock VQ35 handle



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

How much HP will the stock bottom end holed? Manly the crank. Im looking for 375-400 hp when Im all done with my car.


Thinks. TRH


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyboby???


----------



## acidjake75 (Dec 10, 2006)

VQ35-Fiero said:


> Anyboby???


try maxima.org you will more than likely get a faster response. unfortunately I dont know the answer to your question, but if you are like me - like fast responses.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the crank is a monster. the pistons are your weak link on the maxima engine. but of course the rods should be swapped when you do the pistons..

a stock bottom end is good for 400whp, but I'm not sure how long it will last... months, years, decades, who knows.

a built bottom end is good for 500+ easily. at that point, it's a matter of how much you want to put into it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you keep it to stock redline, it should do 400whp all day long. Maybe 450whp.

Start raising the redline and the rod bolts become the first weak link, then the pistons and rods themselves...


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

So If I go with Eagle rod's and JE pistons will the crank holed more RPM??


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

If you haven't already looked, my350z.com has a lot of info about built VQ35s and the limits of the stock bottom end. Much more high hp applications there.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, if you go with ARP rod bolts that'll help. Stock rod bolts do not like extended high RPM use at elevated power levels. And yes, the Z33 guys have quite a bit of info...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> Well, if you go with ARP rod bolts that'll help. Stock rod bolts do not like extended high RPM use at elevated power levels. And yes, the Z33 guys have quite a bit of info...


Agreed, if you're take a VQ35 more than 7000 rpms, rod bolts are highly recommended.


----------

